# Woke up to hearing troubles



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

Great way to start the morning, right ear can't hear anything low pitched. Very strange sensation of pressure with a low hum. Not like Tinnitus, balance is also off and spacial awareness is a bit skewed... 

Any one else experienced this? Got a few days wait before docs.


----------



## Kony (Oct 6, 2018)

Could be virus or inner ear infection?


----------



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

Kony said:


> Could be virus or inner ear infection?



Had ear infections before, it doesn't feel blocked or inflamed / painful. Just really weird sensation. I know there's a lot of crazy viral stuff going around ATM which has been extremely hard to diagnose. Hopefully noting too sinister..


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 6, 2018)

I don’t know what you mean by your balance being off. But if you are consistently leaning to one side or have less abilities on one side of your body I would head to the emergency room immediately.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I don’t know what you mean by your balance being off. But if you are consistently leaning to one side or have less abilities on one side of your body I would head to the emergency room immediately.



By balance I mean, like when the fluid in your ears spins around and you get dizzy.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 6, 2018)

Maybe try the Epley Maneuver?
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/00/8e/4c/008e4c377826605338548de34da21a08.jpg


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 6, 2018)

Pudge said:


> By balance I mean, like when the fluid in your ears spins around and you get dizzy.


Could this be SSHL? I would get it checked out ASAP.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Maybe try the Epley Maneuver?
> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/00/8e/4c/008e4c377826605338548de34da21a08.jpg



Will give it a try.



TigerTheFrog said:


> Could this be SSHL? I would get it checked out ASAP.



Maybe? Trouble is with ears it's hard to diagnose, for all I know it could be Otosclerosis. But I'm leaning towards some sort of Viral infection, where I live is currently cursed... I know a few people who've recently had brain infections and issues with their ears too, they felt perfectly fine other than their bodies doing weird things, like loose of balance, faintness, hearing trouble.


----------



## Sami (Oct 6, 2018)

If you have a health issue, do not write about it on a forum, go seek medical attention by a licensed professional immediately.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

Sami said:


> If you have a health issue, do not write about it on a forum, go seek medical attention by a licensed professional immediately.



Don't worry not seeking any advice, I have a doc appointment in a few days. Just curious to see if anyone else has had something similar.


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 6, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Maybe try the Epley Maneuver?
> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/00/8e/4c/008e4c377826605338548de34da21a08.jpg


I doubt Epley’s Maneuver would help. I do not think you have any problem with the otolites, unless you have rotating vertigo. The Dix-Hallpike test can be used to diagnose BPPV. Have you consulted a health care professional, did they say you could wait a couple of days for a doctors appointment? If you have other symptoms of infection like fever or such, or stiff neck, I’d go to the ED. Also if you have any affected motor/sensory functions. 
However, your symptoms sound an awful lot like Ménière’s disease. The prognosis can vary a lot, but hopefully you won’t suffer from too many attacks. Your specialist doctor can tell you more about it, I wish you best of luck!

//NoB


----------



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> I doubt Epley’s Maneuver would help. I do not think you have any problem with the otolites, unless you have rotating vertigo. The Dix-Hallpike test can be used to diagnose BPPV. Have you consulted a health care professional, did they say you could wait a couple of days for a doctors appointment? If you have other symptoms of infection like fever or such, or stiff neck, I’d go to the ED. Also if you have any affected motor/sensory functions.
> However, your symptoms sound an awful lot like Ménière’s disease. The prognosis can vary a lot, but hopefully you won’t suffer from too many attacks. Your specialist doctor can tell you more about it, I wish you best of luck!
> 
> //NoB



Yes I have appointments in couple days. So It'll be the usual tests, referrals etc... Interesting, never heard of Ménière’s disease before. It's amazes me how many health issues for specific areas there can be. What fleshy weak sacks we all are.

Have you guys suffered much in the past with ear related issues?


----------



## Fab (Oct 6, 2018)

Could be Lymes disease...you don't have a dog and live in a wooded area do you? 

Ha, hope it's gets better, let us know what the doctors say, I'd be interested.


----------



## Gerbil (Oct 6, 2018)

It can be a sign that you're run down and don't realise it. I've had it a couple of times and that low hum is very disconcerting. It went away after a few days both times once I'd picked up.

Give yourself a bit of TLC, don't stress about it and drink lots of fluids until you get to the docs. If you get really dizzy with it get medical attention sooner because it could be something like labyrinthitis and that's a nasty bugger. Had me unable to work for a month.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 6, 2018)

Fab said:


> Could be Lymes disease...you don't have a dog and live in a wooded area do you?
> 
> Ha, hope it's gets better, let us know what the doctors say, I'd be interested.



I do cut down trees, but I'd be really doubt it's Lymes. I know Ticks might find me tasty, but you would normally get a nasty red area from the bite. As far as I'm aware, no ticks have enjoyed my mineral rich super blood.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 6, 2018)

Get well soon!


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 6, 2018)

Pudge said:


> I do cut down trees, but I'd be really doubt it's Lymes. I know Ticks might find me tasty, but you would normally get a nasty red area from the bite. As far as I'm aware, no ticks have enjoyed my mineral rich super blood.


Only 50 % develope erythema migrans in conjugation with Lymes disease. However, I think it’s much more probable that it’s Ménière’s disease, since the symptoms seems to fit much better.

// NoB


----------



## macmac (Oct 6, 2018)

Once I had bad vertigo (it wasn’t Ménière's) and when discussing it with ENT doc after a bunch of tests, he said to take bioflavonoids. He said for ongoing vertigo the other alternative to bioflavonoids was a surgery that relieves vertigo but leaves you deaf. Easy choice—bioflavonoids. Mine went away. Can be allergies or environmental reactions causing it too. In the meantime the doctor phoned a prescription for Antivert so I could get around better, and later on I took Menierin (natural supplement). Both are meant to help ease the dizziness. Each person’s results may vary. Disclaimer: I am not a doctor and do not claim to provide medical advice or healing benefits here. Just stating what happened to me. You’ll need to definitely seek medical care.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 6, 2018)

I currently have a cold along with the related plugging up ears and nose, so there are definitely things going around. Sometimes all you need is a decongestant, but it never hurts to get it checked out.


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 6, 2018)

I live in Ct. & had Lymes, there wasn't any ring. I went to the doctor after I started hallucinating & throwing up. It accelerated my arthritis, affected my concentration & I started suffering from migraines & vertigo.


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 7, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> I live in Ct. & had Lymes, there wasn't any ring. I went to the doctor after I started hallucinating & throwing up. It accelerated my arthritis, affected my concentration & I started suffering from migraines & vertigo.


As I said, only 50 % develop erythema migrans. I hope you feel better now, did you get rid of the bacteria eventually?


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 7, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> As I said, only 50 % develop erythema migrans. I hope you feel better now, did you get rid of the bacteria eventually?


Thanks, yes antibiotics plus vaccines but there's still long term effects. I'm not a diet freak but believe it or not I stopped getting migraines when I started using vinegar to control border line high glucose levels. For 10 years after contracting Lymes I used to get 1-2 migraines a month, I started using vinegar in Nov. 2017 & haven't had one or even a minor headache since. My glucose level is now 80 as well.


----------

